
How to manipulate curve standards (djb) [pdf] - rurban
http://bada55.cr.yp.to/bada55-20150927.pdf
======
rurban
"More and more Internet traffic is encrypted. This poses a threat to our
society as it limits the ability of government agencies to monitor Internet
communication for the prevention of terrorism and globalized crime. For
example, an increasing number of servers use Transport Layer Security (TLS) as
default (not only for transmissions that contain passwords or payment
information) and also most modern chat applications encrypt all communication.
This increases the cost of protecting society as it becomes necessary to
collect the required information at the end points, i.e., either the servers
or the clients. This requires agencies to either convince the service
providers to make the demanded information available or to deploy a back door
on the client system respectively. Both actions are much more expensive for
the agencies than collecting unprotected information from the transmission
wire. Fortunately, under reasonable assumptions, it is feasible for agencies
to fool users into deploying cryptographic systems that the users believe are
secure but that the agencies are able to break."

